# Sleepless nights?



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Just wondering if it is me, but past couple nights it has been hard to sleep with this russia/syria crap. Did 20 in the Navy as a gunner in the 80's and 90's. Seen enough action with all the Reagan hotspots where we deployed too. Iran don't worry now, didn't back then either. I know today we can still clean Russia's clock in a conventional altercation. But what makes me worry is would they be stupid enough to take it nuclear. Where I am really no big concern if it goes nuke. But the aftermath of it all. When I was young and dumb in the service, did not worry at all, the adrenaline would be pumping and ready for action. But now, retired and out for 18 yrs there is a different outlook on life. Guess what is really bothering me is Prez waiting for the moment to strike. This is possibly the whole issue. Strike and get the shit over with already. Hell, at least sitting in my gun mount on a ship, I had something to do. No in civvy life it still hurry and wait, but with alot more waiting...... 


Yoop


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

New decade, different players, same games. I remember all is kids stopped playing ball to watch the Army on the next hill over raising nuclear Missle a out of the silos when having drills. We didn’t know they were nuclear. Never heard my parents or any of the neighbors say so or any of the kids of the Soldiers I went to school with for that matter. The missiles were air defense with a three hundred mile range designed to go off in a formation of Russian Bombers headed for the steel mills to in the burg. Three such bases were around Pittsburgh. No point in worrying about it. Prep best you can but a lot of places will be gone in the blink of an eye if someone lets that genie out of the bottle.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sleeping a lot better than when Obama was in office.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wash one of these down at Bedtime with a half pint of wine. It will make old guys sleep like a baby regardless of what Trump does. 
https://www.amazon.com/NOW-Magnesiu...3448&sr=8-3&keywords=now+brand+magnesium&th=1


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

In all seriousness, get your thyroid checked and ask the doctor about your adrenals.

I was never a soldier, but I have PTSD. I wake up early and rouse easier because of cortisol. A trip to the gym burns it off, but I'm seeking other methods (like vitamins) that some women use after thyroid surgery.

You may be troubled by world events, but what is also happening is your "fight or flight" amygdala condition. It's keeping you in hyper-vigilance mode and you rouse earlier.

For months I woke up at 2:00AM shaking like a little girl. Got several physicals--top to bottom and every blood test in the book--and was told I was healthier than most 50 year old men. I finally got a referral to a CBT therapist, and now we're discussing adrenal fatigue.

Good luck, brother, it's tiring to be afraid of nothing.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sleeping better then if Hillary was in office.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Losing sleep does no good. Worry about what you can do but haven't and don't lose sleep over things out of your control.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

With the doomsday planes resuming flight I M now increasing my alert status. No democrats are yelling no war and the RINOs are all for it. This does not bode well.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Something that's worked amazingly well for a family member of ours with PTSD: very small doses of prescribed ketamine. It worked like a charm. Up until now, nothing else has worked.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I haven't had a good nights sleep in 48 years.
Spending a year on an infantry base camp deep in Indian Country, where the enemy comes after dark alters one's brain chemistry.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I was never in the military. I never see doctors. I have had trouble with sleeping off and on. Stress and struggles in what ever form. What helps me sleep is to occupy my mind with a book or reading online a couple hours before bed. Diet and excercise play a large part in this too. Alcohol is bad for sleep... marijuana is great for sleep. I do not encourage marijuana use but it is more healthy than alcohol or prescription drugs.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I solved the sleeping problem quite a while back, take prescription pills for it.

I can fall asleep anytime during the day without a problem, just lay down and close my eyes.

At night I continue processing solutions to daytime engineering problems and related items.

One time I got up some time during the night and wrote around 150 lines of ASCII machine code without remembering it.

The tape was sitting in the ASR reader along with the hard copy sitting on the feed roller when i went into the office, It needed no editing.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I was in from Nixon to Reagan and beyond.
I sleep just fine.
What will be, will be
Worry about the things you can control, deal as best you can
Prepare--- avoid crowds-- they attract ordnance--


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I haven't had a good nights sleep in 48 years.
> Spending a year on an infantry base camp deep in Indian Country, where the enemy comes after dark alters one's brain chemistry.


Not to jack the thread, I will get back to it on my next post, but this story sticks in my mind.
My dear Old Dad was 22 years Navy retired, he told few stories of Vietnam, and mostly only to me.
He told me of a story, that goes close to this.
He was young and dumb, on a four man boat in the "shit".
A marine came on board, went to a hammock, and sleeps all day.
Sleep all day, sleep all day. About the third day, late in the evening, my dad saw him slip off the boat in his shorts, with a Kabar on his hip, and went hunting. In the morning he had a string of ears around his neck.
I have no reason to doubt my dad.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I solved the sleeping problem quite a while back, take prescription pills for it.
> 
> I can fall asleep anytime during the day without a problem, just lay down and close my eyes.
> 
> ...


 @SOCOM42, Walmart used to have a vitamin called "avina sativa" If name is right. It would let my brain "stop clicking at night". Sometimes, I feel I need to find it again, as I get sleepy in chair, only to go to the bed and just stare into the blackness, thinking of every past mistake I have ever made, things I should have done, work related stuff, all kinds of stuff.
What prescription are you taking sir?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Deebo said:


> @SOCOM42,
> What prescription are you taking sir?


Trazadone & Temazapan, switch them around.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You can buy melatonin over the counter. Melatonin is the chemical produced by the brain when it is time to sleep.

I have not tried any, I'm afraid my brain will stop producing what little it does now if I introduce an outside source.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Melatonin does nothing for me, have tried it at 4X the dose, nothing.

When I take either of the ones I listed, I can wait 15-20 minutes close eyes and gone.

I usually take one and set timer on TV for 30, when it goes off I close my eyes and pass right out.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

May I recommend little devils lettuce?!


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

yooper_sjd said:


> Just wondering if it is me, but past couple nights it has been hard to sleep with this russia/syria crap. Did 20 in the Navy as a gunner in the 80's and 90's. Seen enough action with all the Reagan hotspots where we deployed too. Iran don't worry now, didn't back then either. I know today we can still clean Russia's clock in a conventional altercation. But what makes me worry is would they be stupid enough to take it nuclear. Where I am really no big concern if it goes nuke. But the aftermath of it all. When I was young and dumb in the service, did not worry at all, the adrenaline would be pumping and ready for action. But now, retired and out for 18 yrs there is a different outlook on life. Guess what is really bothering me is Prez waiting for the moment to strike. This is possibly the whole issue. Strike and get the shit over with already. Hell, at least sitting in my gun mount on a ship, I had something to do. No in civvy life it still hurry and wait, but with alot more waiting......
> 
> Yoop


I've tried the Melatonin (10mg) and they work great. However, they may give you some weird dreams that make little to no sense when you wake up. Some feel a glass of milk before going to bed helps. It has something in it that is supposed to relax you. (no clue what it is) Many people read to relax them before bed, it does make my eyes heavy at times.

I have learned that if you have too much on your mind when you lay down to try and go to bed, it can be very difficult to fall asleep. A guy I worked for who was real bad at micromanaging drove me nutz. There were some nights it took two hours to fall asleep, because I was so mad at him at what he did or how he did it. After 2.5 years I left, best thing I did for my stress levels.

These days I say a prayer before going to bed, not asking for anything, rather saying thanks for what I have. A job, a home, a vehicle and wife and two dogs who love me.

If you have continuing problems, you need to find someone local to talk to. A good listener with a non judgmental thought process who can be there when you need them. (why I have two dogs... when the wife starts to roll her eyes I start talking to them). :vs_smile:

Nothing beats a good relationship with God. He took me away from my career to teach me patience and humility. It's worked.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Dont take valerian root. Itll give you nightmares if you're already stressed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

My experience also.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I have placed Russia and War with them number three on my list of concerns..... With all thats going on I still feel like I am more likely to encounter the Tooth Fairy and the Easter bunny before that happens, so I'm prepping up on Ambisol/Origel and Pepto Bismol first.

We are closer to becoming trading partners with them than sparring partners....or you can just keep sleeping restlessly and get an ulcer and most likely die at a younger age.....Ce la Vie.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

With the Left acting like intolerant, racist aholes chances are good we will most likely have a civil war. Once that happens then rest assured Russia or China will pick a side and join in.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

